# My Power Lifting Routine



## Flathead (May 11, 2010)

*I run a 6wk cycle where weeks 1/2 are 5*5, weeks 3/4 are 8*triples, weeks 5/6 work up to -10% max singles. At every new cycle I target a different exercise for each core lift.*

*Monday (Core Lift):*
?? Squats ??? 5*5
?? Good Mornings ??? 5*5
?? Hip sled ??? 2*Failure
?? Calf Raises - 4*20
?? Weighted Crunches ??? 5*20
*Tuesday (Mild Pump):*
?? Standing Preacher Curls ??? 4*8
?? Easy Bar Curls ??? 4*8
?? Incline DB Curls ??? 4*8
?? Forearm Curls ??? 5*15
?? Forearm Reverse Curls ??? 5*15
?? Non-weighted Ab Crunches ??? 10*40
*Wednesday (Core Lift):*
?? Flat BB Bench ??? 5*5
?? Incline BB Bench ??? 5*5
?? Upright Flys ??? 2*Failure
?? Close Grip BB Bench ??? 5*5
?? Skull Crushers ??? 4*8
*Thursday (Mild Pump):*
?? Side Shoulder Press ??? 3*8
?? Front Shoulder Press ??? 3*8
?? BB Shrugs ??? 3*8
?? Weighted Crunches ??? 5*20
?? Weighted Leg Lifts ??? 5*20
*Friday (Core Lift):*
?? Deads ??? 5*5
?? Still Leg Deads ??? 5*5
?? Lat Pull Downs ??? 3*8
?? Weighted Back Extensions ??? 4*15
*Saturday (Light Pump Work):*
?? Incline BB Bench ??? 3*10
?? Decline BB Bench ??? 3*10
?? Tricep Overhead Extensions ??? 4*10
?? Seated Rows ??? 4*10

*Background/Diet:*

*I'm 35yrs old, 6'2"T, 201lbs, 12%BF, & have been hitting the steel consistantly for the last 4yrs. For the past 9 months, I've changed my workout towards power lifting. I'm looking to compete this coming December, for the first time. My target weight for this meet is 220lbs.*

*I consume on average 4,500 to 4,800 calories daily and around 250g of protien. I accomplish this by drinking 2 shakes (HPC-3 @ 60g per serv) a day, along with rediculous amounts of pasta, fish, rice, etc. I also drink around 1.5gals of water every day.*


*Let me know what you think (probably a bit confusing)? I know I could use a few more rest days, But I open the gym for the first hour in the mornings & it don't seem right to just sit there.*


*Flathead*


----------



## Phineas (May 11, 2010)

Ummm....hmmm....aaahh....mmmm....ok. Well this is definitely not a power lifting routie. Maybe you should so some reading. This is a strength training program. Wrist curls would be the last thing you'd see in a power lifting routine.

Also, I have never seen a program with "pump" splits


----------



## Phineas (May 11, 2010)

Flathead said:


> *I run a 6wk cycle where weeks 1/2 are 5*5, weeks 3/4 are 8*triples, weeks 5/6 work up to -10% max singles. At every new cycle I target a different exercise for each core lift.*
> 
> Monday (Core Lift)
> Squats ??? 5*5
> ...



First of all, for future reference please keep your post formatting simpler because we often make comments right in your post and so when there's all that formatting text it's a pain in the ass. I had to remove all of it so that I could see what I was reading. Just a suggestion.

This program needs significant reworking. You have far too much pushing versus pulling, your lower body is getting very little attention versus upper, and you have too many isolation movements for someone not juicing (or are you?).

Why in the gym so often? Though all of your workouts are different and some less taxing than others that's still a lot of time training. You need more rest time. It will do you not only physical but emotional good. Going too often can take the excitement out of it and leave you feeling mentally overtrained.

There is terrible balance in this program. You have 5 pec-dominant lifts versus only 2 quad-dominant lifts. The "pump" splits are not a good idea. In fact the pump and/or the burn doesn't matter. Sometimes it happens and sometimes it doesn't. It's not a measure of success or quality of training. Let tangible results in the way of muscle development and lift numbers be your measure. The pump is just an esthetique pleasure amongst lifters, nothing more.

Based on the prevalence of bicep, chest, and tricep work I assume you're concerned with the Abercrombie look? (i.e. good from the front with a shirt off) Maybe you should state your goals. 

50% of your daily protein from powders is a bit ridiculous. Real, whole food is always better. I usually don't exceed 1/5 daily protein from powder.


----------



## Flathead (May 11, 2010)

Phineas said:


> First of all, for future reference please keep your post formatting simpler because we often make comments right in your post and so when there's all that formatting text it's a pain in the ass. I had to remove all of it so that I could see what I was reading. Just a suggestion.*Fair Enough*
> 
> This program needs significant reworking. You have far too much pushing versus pulling, your lower body is getting very little attention versus upper, and you have too many isolation movements for someone not juicing (or are you?). *30mg dbol e/d, 6wk on/2wk PCT (have completed 6 cycles so far). Next cycle will be 40mg e/d.*
> 
> ...


 *Noted*


----------



## fufu (May 11, 2010)

Ok, first impression is that you have way too many things going on. It definitely can be cleaned up and simplified. 

Most notable is that the routine is wildly unbalanced when it comes to upper body pushing and pulling. You need to at least pull as much as you push. I would suggest even a little more pulling volume due to the lifestyle that many of us lead (constantly sitting leaning forward at the shoulder). 

Tues and Thur workouts have a lot of fluff. I honestly have never heard of any power lifting routines that have days just for arms.

Plus, you are training 6 days a week, another thing I don't see often, if it all. Power lifting requires you lifting high intensity weights consistently to improve your max lifts. You won't be able to do that training 6 day a week unless you are on drugs. Even then, it is unnecessary and inefficient.

My advice, take your current ideas of what a power lifting routine looks like and throw them away.

Then, check out these logs of powerlifters to get some good ideas of what other people are doing -

EliteFTS - Superior Products and Knowledge for Lifters, Athletes, Coaches, and Trainers

The article section on elitefts.com also has a lot of good info, just look through them.

Also a great resource - 

Articles

Also, it is very helpful to find training partners who power lift, especially if they are stronger than you.


----------



## Phineas (May 11, 2010)

fufu said:


> Ok, first impression is that you have way too many things going on. It definitely can be cleaned up and simplified.
> 
> Most notable is that the routine is wildly unbalanced when it comes to upper body pushing and pulling. You need to at least pull as much as you push. I would suggest even a little more pulling volume due to the lifestyle that many of us lead (constantly sitting leaning forward at the shoulder).
> 
> ...



I don't think he's actually interested in power lifting. Given the exerices listed (not a single power lift), I think he just confused "power" with "strength".


----------



## Flathead (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for the links! I know power lifters don't have designated arm days, I'm just using it as a filler, beings I open up the gym for the first hour in the mornings. I do have a power lifting partner who performs marginally better than I do, but I'm starting to wonder if some of the advice he's giving me, needs some improvement.


----------



## fufu (May 11, 2010)

Phineas said:


> I don't think he's actually interested in power lifting. Given the exerices listed (not a single power lift), I think he just confused "power" with "strength".



I don't think so. He said he wants to compete in a meet. He mentioned the weight class he wants to be in and the total poundage he wants to lift.


----------



## Phineas (May 11, 2010)

fufu said:


> I don't think so. He said he wants to compete in a meet. He mentioned the weight class he wants to be in and the total poundage he wants to lift.



My bad, I read passed that.

Well shit buddy! get on those links! This is an overdone bodybuilding program! Not power lifting!


----------



## fufu (May 11, 2010)

Flathead said:


> Thanks for the links! I know power lifters don't have designated arm days, I'm just using it as a filler, beings I open up the gym for the first hour in the mornings. I do have a power lifting partner who performs marginally better than I do, but I'm starting to wonder if some of the advice he's giving me, needs some improvement.



You're welcome. 

I understand your desire for a filler, but while training in a better PL routine you will want to give your tendons a break. 

Some people can get away with days like that, but many can't. Personally I would rather be as physically prepared as I could for the heavy days that really count towards improvement.


----------



## Phineas (May 11, 2010)

Flathead said:


> *Noted*



I said the "Abercrombie" look as a joke term to refer to programs that are seemingly focussed on the male model muscles (i.e. chest, biceps, triceps, upper traps, abs). You have a lot of focus on those, except for abs, so I was just saying your program appears to be geared towards achieving that look.

If your upper body is lacking then why are you using so many isolation movements? First of all, I'm a firm believer that you should never leave out major muscle groups to try and even parts out. Some slight isolation work to add a little bicep mass is one thing, but working upper body 80% and lower body 20% is not only foolish but dangerous. Just because a muscle or body part is larger doesn't mean it's stronger. I have 16 inch calves, but they're solid, very strong, efficient muscle. I have no problem leg press calf raising 14 plates with a 3/2/3 tempo full rango of motion with zero upper leg involvement for sets of 15. Then I see chunky guys with what look like 22-25 inch calves who can't even cheat calf raise half of that. Size of muscle doesn't necessarily indicate quality of muscle.

So, keep training your lower body evenly. Your upper will catch up naturally. Besides, if it's your back that's lacking why are you curling when you should be deadlifting, squatting, and cleaning? Do you have any idea how involved the back is on those lifts? Not to mention the overall growth hormones released from such major compound lifts versus a petite isolation movement like curls.


----------



## Flathead (May 11, 2010)

Phineas said:


> I don't think he's actually interested in power lifting. Given the exerices listed (not a single power lift), I think he just confused "power" with "strength".


 

No I'm actually interested in power lifting, not just strength. I've only been (what I thought was) power lifting for the past 9 months. I know I have a lot to learn. The problem I seem to be having is not two power lifting routines are the same & I'm in the begining trial & error stage when it comes to the best overall power lifting workouts. I posted my above routine, not claiming it was the key, but looking for any input for otherwise. Thanks


----------



## fufu (May 11, 2010)

Here, I should have posted this link first.

Westside Barbell Basic Template

Golden.


----------



## Phineas (May 11, 2010)

Flathead said:


> No I'm actually interested in power lifting, not just strength. I've only been (what I thought was) power lifting for the past 9 months. I know I have a lot to learn. The problem I seem to be having is not two power lifting routines are the same & I'm in the begining trial & error stage when it comes to the best overall power lifting workouts. I posted my above routine, not claiming it was the key, but looking for any input for otherwise. Thanks



I think the key thing for you to understand is that it's not so much that your program is bad, it's that your program isn't even a powerlifting program.

Power: Short, explosive bouts of exertion using the muscles. (e.g. power clean)

Strength: Slow, controlled bouts of exertion using the muscles (e.g. shoulder press).

There is some overlay. Bench press, squats, and deads are considered a power lift, but in different context. They're concerned not with muscle development or endurance but maximal lifting. Nonetheless, most power lifts involve momentum, leverige, and explosiveness. 

Your program is a strength-oriented program geared towards hypertrophy. That's bodybuilding. Strength usually has some power gains, and power training some strength gains, but if you want to train for power then train for power. 

Check out fufu's links.


----------



## Flathead (May 11, 2010)

I just read through the Westside Barbell Basic Training Template that fufu provided & I plan on implementing this routine starting this coming week. I will post back my results over my next couple of cycles. I can tell here lately that I've been over training, due to a bunch of small ailments.

Thanks for all the feedback, my eyes have been opened to a lot of things!!


Flathead


----------



## fufu (May 11, 2010)

Glad to help.

It may be wise to take some time off before starting up the Westside template if you are already over-trained (I would suggest 4-7 days).


----------



## Doublebase (May 11, 2010)

A basic powerlifting chest routine for me is as follows:

6 sets of Flat BB bench.


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> A basic powerlifting chest routine for me is as follows:
> 
> 6 sets of Flat BB bench.



What does that tell us? What about about intensities, sets, progression and periodization?


----------



## Phineas (May 12, 2010)

fufu said:


> What does that tell us? What about about intensities, sets, progression and periodization?



Excellent point.

Last night I was doing 10 sets of 5 on my 4 lifts. To some people they would see that and think that's a lot of heavy lifting. However, I was lifting at my 8 rep max, so the intensity wasn't very high. My RIs were only 50s - 1.25 mins.


----------



## Doublebase (May 12, 2010)

fufu said:


> What does that tell us? What about about intensities, sets, progression and periodization?



Sorry.  That was my attempt at insinuating the original poster has way to much volume for a power lifting routine.  I actually do more then that.  I just think people over think their routines a lot.  Kinda like when people change their whole diet while on a bulk or cut, instead of just adjusting a few things.  I've noticed, even with myself, when you spend days creating a routine or diet before you are even training or eating properly, you usually don't last with it.  People just need to eat and train.  Keep it basic and simple.


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> Sorry.  That was my attempt at insinuating the original poster has way to much volume for a power lifting routine.  I actually do more then that.  I just think people over think their routines a lot.  Kinda like when people change their whole diet while on a bulk or cut, instead of just adjusting a few things.  I've noticed, even with myself, when you spend days creating a routine or diet before you are even training or eating properly, you usually don't last with it.  People just need to eat and train.  Keep it basic and simple.



Definitely. There is no need to get fancy. Usually when people look for something more complex it is a compensation for a lack of good work ethic and patience.

BTW, I'm not relating that comment to anyone in this thread.


----------



## Flathead (May 14, 2010)

Updated Power Lifting Routine, As Follows:

*Mon. (Wk1)*
Max 
Squat - Work to 1RM & 3*@/above 90% Max
Hamstrings - "Low Intensity" Good Mornings
Low Back - Back Raises
Abs

*Mon. (Wk2)*
Speed 
Squat - 10*2 @50%
Hamstrings - "High Intensity" Good Mornings
Low Back - "Weighted" Back Raises
Farmers Walks - 4* @40lbs
Abs - "Weighted"

*Wed.*
Max 
Flat Bench - Work to 1RM & 3*@/above 90% Max
Triceps - "Low Intensity" Extensions
Shoulders - "Low Intensity" Raises
Lats/Upper Back - "Low Intensity" Rear Raises

*Fri. (Wk1)*
Speed
Deadlift - 10*2 @50%
Hamstrings - "High Intensity" Good Mornings
Low Back - "Weighted" Back Raises
Abs "Weighted"

*Fri. (Wk2)*
Max
Deadlift - Work to 1RM & 3*@/above 90% Max
Hamstrings - "Low Intensity" Good Mornings
Low Back - Back Raises
Abs

*Sat.*
Speed
Decline Bench - 8*3 @55%
Triceps - "High Intensity" 4 Board BB Close Grip Presses
Shoulders - High Intensity" Military Press
Lats/Upper Back - "Low Intensity" - Rows or Pull Throughs


I'm basing this all on a 2wk cycle where I switch up my core exercise, everyother week. Example; after two wks instead of flat bench being my core 1RM lift, it would be incline bench etc. etc.

I plan on implementing this routine, starting this coming Monday. Let me know aht you guys think? Obviously, this is based on the Westside Barbell program, provided above.


Flathead


----------



## Marat (May 14, 2010)

Flathead said:


> I'm basing this all on a 2wk cycle where I switch up my core exercise, everyother week. Example; after two wks instead of flat bench being my core 1RM lift, it would be incline bench etc. etc.
> 
> 
> Obviously, this is based on the Westside Barbell program, provided above.



I highly recommend getting a hold of the Westside Barbell Book of Methods.

The purpose of Wendler's article provides just a general idea of conjugated training, it's far from providing the big picture. Based on your program, it looks like you are missing out on some critical concepts.

Also, take advantage of elitefts.com's Q&A section. Especially this being your first meet, you can get some great advice about getting ready for your first meet from Wendler, Tate, Aichs and guys like that.


----------



## juggernaut (May 14, 2010)

531 also works beautifully. Get away from the bber routines.


----------



## Merkaba (May 14, 2010)

Great advice so far!  Yes, I'm bad about doing stuff as "fillers" too, although I don't powerlift, I know that tingle in your brain that makes you want to do it.


----------



## Marat (May 15, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> 531 also works beautifully


----------



## juggernaut (May 15, 2010)

love the 531; going to use it again my offseason


----------



## Phineas (May 15, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> Great advice so far!  Yes, I'm bad about doing stuff as "fillers" too, although I don't powerlift, I know that tingle in your brain that makes you want to do it.



Do you clean?


----------



## juggernaut (May 16, 2010)

yes and he does windows too mmbahahahahahahahahahaahhahahahahaahahahahaahahahahahahahaah


----------



## Flathead (May 17, 2010)

m11 said:


> I highly recommend getting a hold of the Westside Barbell Book of Methods.
> 
> The purpose of Wendler's article provides just a general idea of conjugated training, it's far from providing the big picture. Based on your program, it looks like you are missing out on some critical concepts.
> 
> Also, take advantage of elitefts.com's Q&A section. Especially this being your first meet, you can get some great advice about getting ready for your first meet from Wendler, Tate, Aichs and guys like that.


 

What critical concepts are you referring to, I appriciate all the feedback!! I will order this book today!


----------



## Marat (May 17, 2010)

You're not going to see a lot of incline pressing as a max effort lift. Additionally, there isn't a need to really switch up your accessory work unless you are stalling -- you would be better served to 'ride them out' as far as you can.

I'd recommend reading up as much as you can on the material from Westside Barbell and EliteFTS.


----------



## juggernaut (May 17, 2010)

^^ both excellent sources of training, and very much the standard.


----------



## juggernaut (May 17, 2010)

m11 is correct; sure there are assistance exercises, but at the very least gear them towards what your trying to accomplish.


----------



## Flathead (May 17, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> m11 is correct; sure there are assistance exercises, but at the very least gear them towards what your trying to accomplish.


 

Makes sense


----------



## juggernaut (May 17, 2010)

sho nuff


----------

